
McDonald's is selling a meatless burger in Germany - laurex
https://www.cnn.com/2019/05/07/business/mcdonalds-meatless-burger-germany/index.html
======
kobiguru
They have been selling meatless burgers in India since they started here. I
don't see what's the big deal about.

May be they weren't a typical burger.

